# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sheqerpare (trendafil)

## prishtinase

Përbërësit:1 kg gjalpë të zbutur,1 kg miell,
12 të verdha vezësh dhe 1 e tërë,
1 lugë çaji sodë buke,
200 gr arra të grimcuara,2 kg sheqer.



Gjalpi i zbutur pritet në pjesë të vogla me thikë.
Përzihet me dorë duke i shtuar vezët një nga një.
Pasi të bëhet masë e njëllojtë,
hidhet mielli i përzier me sodë dhe përzihet mirë.
 Brumi futet në frigorifer për 2-3 orë ose tërë natën.
Nga brumi i përgatitur ndahen 45-50 gogla,të cilat hollohen sa një pjatë e vogël.
Brumi i holluar paloset në katërsh dhe prapë rritet në katrorë,në diametër 10 centimetra.
Në mes të çdo katrori qiten arra të grimcuara,
bashkohen skajet dhe sheqerparet radhiten në tepsi të lyer me gjalpë.
Furra nxehet në 200 gradë C dhe, sa të futet në furrë,
ulet temperatura në 160 gradë C dhe piqet dalngadalë gjersa të marrë ngjyrë të kuqërremtë 
të lehtë.



Me të njënjtin brumë mund të përgatiten edhe sheqerpare në formë trëndafili.
Brumi hollohet dhe me anë të gotës nxirren nga 4  rrumbullakë,
të cilët e mbulojnë deri në gjysmë njëri -tjetrin,
pastaj ndahen përgjysmë,hidhen arra në petën e parë dhe mbështillen trëndafilat.



Edhe sheqerparet e rrumbullakëta klasike,
përgaditen me të njejtin brum.
Këtyre mund tu vendoset mbi nga një thelp arre.

Sherbeti:Sheqeri në tenxhere duhet të mbulohet me ujë për dy gishta.
Hidhet ½ limon i prerë në flegra.Pasi të vlojë dhe të trashet sikurse 
sherbeti i bakllavasë,largohet nga zjarri,i shtohet 1 filxhan i kafes ujë
 i ftohtë dhe sheqerparja e ftohur përvëlohet me sherbet të nxehtë.



Në mënyrë që ta pijë më mirë sherbetin, sherbeti i hidhet me lugë sipër çdo sheqerpareje 
recet e cekes

----------


## kriko-38

Un kam par ne form rumbulaket ta qesin para ha ras..Po qenka stili i ri ne form te lules
shum e bukur duket komplimente............

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Ishalla jon te shijshem aq sa edhe jon te bukura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase

pa tjeter qe jan mon  qdo recet qe esht nga ceka   eshte shijshme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> pa tjeter qe jan mon  qdo recet qe esht nga ceka   eshte shijshme


Nga receta e cekes qenkan a....po tollusum e kam... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

Nuk i prishet forma trendafilit , po ti hedhesh sherbetin ?

Duken te shijshme .

----------


## D&G Feminine

Paskan dal shume te bukura. Po 2 kg sheqer shume me duken.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*O Zot o Zot cka do doja ne kete moment ti kem nje dy sheqerpare  uffff.*

----------


## uj me gaz

O Zot, o Zot meqense ne at moment nuk mujte me i dhan suedes dy sheqerpare, shif se mos ia jep me vone. affffffff  :arushi:

----------


## broken_smile

Te mira dhe te bukura   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nga receta e cekes qenkan a....po tollusum e kam...


ku e ke moj?

ne tullum

 :pa dhembe: 

Prishti do an presesh ti provojme nga dora jote kto amelsinat?

flm

----------


## prishtinase

1 Nete ceka esht shum emir   :buzeqeshje: 


2jo nuk i prishet forma  sherbeti i qitet me lug   :buzeqeshje: 

3sueda  boi copy paste merri kater :ngerdheshje: 

Kat   ok i pergadis kur t vish

----------


## shigjeta

Sheqerparja eshte e shijshme, por kjo qenka edhe e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

